# Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!



## Niza (6. Juli 2011)

*Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Tja gut 2,5 Jahre her das ich letze mal gefragt habe
Wer hat noch einen Röhrenbildschirm in Benutzung!
Nun wie sieht es jetzt aus?

Hat hier überhaupt noch irgendeiner eine gute alte "braunsche Röhre"(CRT)* in Benutzung?*
*Oder eher nicht, sondern nur Flachbildschirme in Benutzung!*
Oder sogar beides in Benutzung!
*
Hat den jemand noch einen Röhrenbildschirm rumliegen?
* 
Die Röhrenbildschirme sind ja von aussterben bedroht!
Gehört zu Art der "Bildschirme" und müsste theoretisch schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen!


Ich selber habe seit 1 Jahr 2 Flachbildschirme in Benutzung.
Dem Röhrenbildschirm habe ich meinem Bruder geschenkt und bei im fliegt er jetzt rum, weil er auch einen Flachbildschirm hat.
Irgendwie vermiss ich den doch schon ein bischen, weil er mir bestimmt mindestens 3 Jahre gedinnt hat.
Aber auch nur ein bischen!
Nun habe ich einen 24 Zoll Asus VH 242 H
Der alte 21 Zoll konnte eine Auflösung damals von 2048x1536
mein neuer nicht mehr !
1920 x 1080 kann er!
Mfg :
Niza


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich hab hier 4 TFTs und 2 CRTs rumstehen, alle sind in Benutzung.


----------



## mMn (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x] Benutze Beides


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

Flachbildschirm -> Samsung BX2450
CRT's sind einfach zu "fett". Ich musste den schreibtisch einen halben meter nach vorne rücken damit der auf den Tisch paste.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Hab nurnoch 2 Flachbildschirme, meinen alten CRT hab ich zerlegt^^


----------



## Schokomonster (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Sonstiges: LCD-TV


----------



## NCphalon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Is der net Flach?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Auch zwei TFT's, da die alten Röhren Monitore mittlerweile recht alts sind und die mit der Zeit unscharf und blind werden macht es keinen Sinn mehr einen alten Röhren Monitor zu benutzen.


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Auch zwei TFT's, da die alten Röhren Monitore mittlerweile recht alts sind und die mit der Zeit unscharf und blind werden macht es keinen Sinn mehr einen alten Röhren Monitor zu benutzen.


 
Bei manchen Röhren konnte man wenn man sie geöffnet hat(glaube ich wenigstens), einen Poti (oder was so aussah)verändern damit sich die Schärfe ändert!
Damit hatte ich so manchen wieder Schaf bekommen
Leider waren einige nicht zu retten!
Musste allerdings Vorsichtig sein wegen Hochspannung!
Hatte aber immer glück gehabt und keinen Stromschlag bekommen!


----------



## ad_ (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Flachbildschirm -> Dell U2311H


----------



## inzpekta (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x] benutze Flachbildschim

Obwohl bei uns inner Firma die Werbeabteilung noch Röhrenmonitore hat, und auch drauf besteht!
Hat wohl was mit den Farben zu tun... kA! Werden die da besser dargestellt?


----------



## jurawi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x]flachbildschrim(e)

benutzte einen 42 zoll full hd tv von lg, aus der 3000 serie )


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x] _Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)_ 

BX2450 und bald ein Samsung UE46D8090.


----------



## Bulrek (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Bis vor nem halben Jahr hatte ich noch einen Röhrenmonitor. Hat lange gehalten das Ding und steht jetzt , Funktionsfähig, im Keller.
Jetzt nutze ich ebenfalls einen Flachbildschirm. Aber das Gelächter auf Lan-Parties war immer groß.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[X] _Benutze Flachbildschirm(e); Asus 22" 1680x1050
_


----------



## Hidden (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Flachbildschirm, hab einmal kurz beides versucht, nach 20min hatte ich dermaßen Kopfschmerzen, dass ich die Röhre wieder auf den Dachboden verbannt habe.


----------



## Hansaplast (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

@inzpekta

Wenn Du 8-9 Stunden am Tag mit Vektorgrafiken rumhampeln mußt, ist eine gute Diamondtron-Röhre von Mitsubishi
einfach wesentlich ermüdungsfreier.

Meine drei Eye-q 777 werden also bis zu ihrem Ableben bleiben.

Viel wichtiger ist am Arbeitsplatz eine vernünftige indirekte Beleuchtung durch altmodische Glühbirnen.
In unserer Firma kenne ich mindestens ein Dutzend Kollegen, die das mit ihren tollen Eizo-Flachglotzen bei 50 hz-Neonlicht als Spinnerei abtun,
aber die sind ausnahmslos über die Jahre zu Brillenträgern mutiert. 
Ich nicht.


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Juli 2011)

ich benutze an meinem pc nur noch ein tft

früher hatte ich immer 2 röhren ^^ da hat sich der
tisch immer gut gebogen bei 2x 19"


----------



## Own3r (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich benutze nur noch Flachbildschirme, da die Röhrenteile ausgedient haben und es langsam auch Standard ist einen Flachbildschirm zu besitzen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x] Flachbildschim


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Flachbildschirm -> Samsung BX2450L. eine Röhre hatte ich nie davor ein HP flatscreen und davor auch


----------



## Niza (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich würde mal sagen das Ergebnis ist irgendwie eindeutig
Die aller meisten verwenden Flachbildschirme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich nutze nur noch die Flatscreens, aber bekomme ungewollt desöftern die alten Bildtrichter und muss sehen das ich die unter das Volk bekomme


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich habe auch noch eine Röhre-Möhre..
einen IIYAMA  , 19" , war 2003 beim Kauf ein ganz ordentliches Teil. Nächstes Jahr mit (m) einem 1. Selbstbau-Rechner (Ivy) gibt auch einen ädaqaten neuen Moni...bin ein FS 2004/FSX Fan,  liebäugel mit dem: Klick


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[X]Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)

Habe zwar noch eine Röhre herumstehen, aber die ist allenfalls ein Ersatzgerät.


----------



## Baker79 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x] _Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)
24" BenQ GH2400WD und nen 19" HannsG HQ191D
_


----------



## Niza (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine Röhre-Möhre..
> einen IIYAMA  , 19" , war 2003 beim Kauf ein ganz ordentliches Teil. Nächstes Jahr mit (m) einem 1. Selbstbau-Rechner (Ivy) gibt auch einen ädaqaten neuen Moni...bin ein FS 2004/FSX Fan,  liebäugel mit dem: Klick



Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die einen Röhrenbildschirm verwenden

Aktuell schon 5 Stück von 65

Hoffe mal du läst dich hier im Forum beraten bevor du die Komponenten aussuchst zum Selbstbau PC

Aber ich wünsche dir jetzt schon viel Spaß mit deinem 27Zoll  "Dell U2711"

mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440

PCGH 05/2011 Note 2,11


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



Niza schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die einen Röhrenbildschirm verwenden
> 
> Aktuell schon 5 Stück von 65
> 
> ...


Danke, mache ich... 
Solange muss die Kiste auch noch halten...


----------



## Niza (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Mit einem Röhrenbildschirm auf eine LAN gehen das wäre doch mal eine IDEE und kostenloses Muskeltraining
 mind. 21Zoll

Zum Glück gibt es Flachbildschirme dafür bzw. Laptops
die Flachbildschirme bekommt man ja schon für unter 100€ neu

Aber so eine Röhre rumliegen zu haben falls der Flach mal den Geist aufgibt ist auch eine Gute und billige IDEE 1€ bei EBAY
wenn man den Stauraum dafür hat.


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Privat hatte ich noch nie einen Röhrenmonitor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



Niza schrieb:


> Mit einem Röhrenbildschirm auf eine LAN gehen das wäre doch mal eine IDEE und kostenloses Muskeltraining



Das ist keine "Idee", das war mal üblich. 


Ansonsten:
Weiterhin TFT. Bei meiner Freundin steht noch ein guter alter Iiyama - aber 17" sind mir einfach zu klein (da hab ich seit Anfang 99 mehr...) und gute, große Röhrenmonitore (am besten noch WS) gibt es einfach nicht mehr. Ansonsonsten hätte ich mir, nach Ausfall meines letzten TFTs vielleicht wieder einen geholt - aber wenn man von 20" kommt und sich wenigstens ein bißchen verbessern will, ist man einfach in einem Bereich, in dem CRTs nie in großer Zahl produziert wurden, bevor LCDs übernahmen.
Der Bildqualität trauere ich jedenfalls weiterhin hinterher 
(immerhin: Große OLEDs werden mitlerweile schon für nächstes Jahr angekündigt. Es gibt also Fortschritte gegenüber dem letzten Jahrzehnt, wo sie immer zwei Jahre vor Großserienreife standen  )


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

Beides  Bei mir einen TFT, und am zweit PC im Keller einen 21" CRT


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



Niza schrieb:


> Mit einem Röhrenbildschirm auf eine LAN gehen das wäre doch mal eine IDEE und kostenloses Muskeltraining
> mind. 21Zoll


Yep..und den großen (und immer noch eingelagerten) Karton musst du erst mal sehen.......da ist ein (nichtkombi-) Pkw mal schnell voll....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Beide, Fernseher Röööööööööööööööhree und PC TFT zum notfall habe ich nochn hansol 17'er CRT.
mein aktueller LG l227 wtp (neu) ist göttlich endlich besiege ich den mastered bot von Unreal tournament 3
bei meine samsung 2032bw war das nie drin.Perfektes Bild
schade nur das neue PC tft nicht mehr in 16-10 herrgestellt werden.


----------



## byte1981 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich hab nur noch Flachbildschirme (PC-Monitore und LCD-TVs). CRT nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Patze (5. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[X] Benutze Flachbildschirme

Dell 2209WA und Samsung Syncmaster B2430L.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[X] Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)

Für CRTs häte ich gar keinen Platz mehr, mit 3 TFTs wirds schon eng^^


----------



## KommandeurMumm (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Bis vor ein paar Tagen hab ich noch einen Röhrenbildschirm verwendet (50cm Bilddiagonale, ungefähr 5Tonnen schwer und so tief wie ein Lastenzug lang ist).
Jetzt hab ich einen 24" Flatscreen von BenQ (ungefähr 3kg schwer und nur 1,5cm tief )


----------



## DarthLAX (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

hm....

hab meinen 17er CRT her gegeben, als der damals neue 22er TFT kam (zusammen mit meinem jetzigen PC)

hätte ihn inzwischen doch ab und an zurück....so als 3ter schirm (sähe zwar komisch aus, mit einem 24er TFT (16:10), einem 22er TFT (16:9) und ner alten 17er Röhre am tisch  ^^....sieht etz schon bissal komisch aus...bräuchte 3 gleich große schirme *aufreg*)

mfg LAX
ps: d.h. verwende nur noch Flachis ....ist auch vom platz her besser


----------



## Hidden (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> hätte ihn inzwischen doch ab und an zurück....so als 3ter schirm


 
Das gibt böse Kopfschmerzen, wenn man nen CRT neben nen TFT stellt


----------



## SaKuL (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Noch nie etwas anderes als TFT. Alles Andere wäre mir auch zu klobig und einfach nicht mehr zeitgetreu.


----------



## Ahab (7. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Flachbildschirm. Ganz klares pro-Votum, die Röhren haben es einfach hinter sich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## tobsel88 (7. August 2011)

2x 22" Flachbildschirm 

Hatte nie so nen Röhren Teil


----------



## DarthLAX (8. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



Hidden schrieb:


> Das gibt böse Kopfschmerzen, wenn man nen CRT neben nen TFT stellt


 
?

hatte ich nicht, als ich des damals testweise hatte....sag mir mal, warum dem so sein sollte?

mfg LAX


----------



## BigBubby (8. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber es gibt auch Flachbildschirme als CRT. Das sagt nur, dass die Bildfläche Flach und nicht gebogen ist.
Korrekt wäre CRT oder TFT.


----------



## Niza (10. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Danke für die gute Beteiligung an der Umfrage

Das ist ja jetzt ein Kuddel Muddel 
Daran ändern kann ich sowieso nichts mehr an der Umfrage
Ich habe noch nie davon gehört das ein Flachbildschirm eine CRT(Kathodenstrahlröhre) sein kann.

*Die meisten kennen die Begriffe Flachbildschirm(TFT, LED , usw)  und Röhrenbildschirm(CRT)
Die Begriffe kennt halt jeder und man weiß was damit gemeint ist.*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Darkknightrippper (10. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Ich benutz momentan einen BenQ E2200HD und als Fernsehr einen Samsung LE32C530.


----------



## BigBubby (11. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*



Niza schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Beteiligung an der Umfrage
> 
> Das ist ja jetzt ein Kuddel Muddel
> Daran ändern kann ich sowieso nichts mehr an der Umfrage
> ...


 Weil einige wohl gar nicht mehr CRTs kennen 
Die CRT mit Flatscreen gab es kurz vorm Ende und waren auch nicht so viele. Irgendwie hat sich da dann alles verdreht und jetzt wird es überall für benutzt. Flatscreen heißt ja auch nur Flacher Bildschirm...


----------



## Niza (11. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Dann halt die die einen Flachen Röhrenbildschirm haben und sich dessen bewusst sind 
kreuzen bitte "Benutze Sostiges" an


----------



## juergen28 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[X] Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)

Asus PA246Q
HP LA2405wg


----------



## PsychoBitch (12. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

Flachbildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster p2470


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!*

[x]_Benutze Flachbildschirm(e)

Benutze den Samsung SyncMaster p2450 
Bald wird es aber ein 2. von LG mit integriertem TV aber nicht zum Zocken sondern um mehr Platz zu haben 
_


----------

